# PWM-Steuerung funktioniert nicht richtig



## D--K (10. September 2015)

Hallo allerseits,
in meinem Rechner macht mir die PWM-Steuerung für den Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers Probleme.
Der Lüfter läuft meist auf 100% (sämliche Software die auf den Lüfter Einfluss haben könnte ist deaktiviert), obwohl der Prozessor gerade mal eine Temperatur von etwa 40°C hat.
Im BIOS (Maximus VII Hero) ist das Standard-Lüfter-Profil eingestellt, welches eigentlich auch ohne Probleme etwa ein  3/4 Jahr bis jetzt gearbeitet hat, und der Lüfter immer schön leise und entsprechend der Temperatur lief.
Das Merkwürdige ist das dies kein anhaltender Fehler ist, in seltenen Fällen regelt sich der Lüfter auch mal für 5-10 min normal runter, bis er wieder auf die volle Auslastung geht. Selbst im BOOT-Prozess läuft der Lüfter direkt auf 100% an.
Wenn ich über AI-Suit 3 versuche den Lüfter manuell runter zu regeln, klappt das nicht direkt. In seltenen Fälle funktioniert es für ein paar Sekunden lang den Lüfter runter zu stellen, sonst reagiert der Lüfter nicht auf irgend eine Veränderung der Einstellungen
Es hilft kaum das Bios auf die Empfohlenen-Standard-Einstellungen zurück zu setzten, wenn dann nur für kurze Zeit bis der Lüfter wieder Gas gibt.
Einen anderen Lüfter konnte ich noch nicht testen.
Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.

MfG und danke für jede Hilfe

CPU: i7 4790k
CPU Kühler: Scythe Ashura Shadow
Mainboard: Maximus VII Hero
OS: Windows 8.1


Bereits getestete Lösungsvorschläge:
- Speed Fan (es war nicht möglich eine Veränderung zu bewirken)
- Lüfter-Anschlussmodus überprüfen (Lüfter war im BIOS richtig auf PWM eingestellt)
- BIOS Update (kurzzeitige Lösung, rückfall nach einer Weile)


----------



## marko597710 (10. September 2015)

haste mal mit speedfan versucht


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Steht der Anschluss des Lüfters im Bios auf PWM?


----------



## D--K (10. September 2015)

@marko597710
Ich habe es schon mit Speed Fan versucht und kam zum gleichen Ergebiniss: Es lässt sich so gut wie überhaupt nicht steuern

@JoM79
Der Anschluss war auf PWM eingestellt und ich habe auch einfach mal alle anderen (sie werden nicht benützt) auf PWM umgestellt, es hilft aber überhaupt nicht


----------



## D--K (12. September 2015)

Hat irgendwer Ideen?
Egal wie simpel es auch sein mag


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (12. September 2015)

Lüfter an der richtigen Stelle eingesteckt?


----------



## D--K (12. September 2015)

@Sunglass-Lion
Alles wie es sein soll

Ich habe aber noch etwas ziemlich merkwürdiges festgestellt, wenn ich leicht gegen das Gehäuse schlage kann ich den Lüfter hörbar in der Drehzahl beeinflussen.
Langsam verstehe ich gar nichts mehr!
Ich versuche mir mal ein Strommessgerät zu leihen um zu gucken ob über das Metall des Gehäuses ein Strom fließt (das sollte unter keinen Umständen der Fall sein, oder?)


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (13. September 2015)

Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden fall wert zu Prüfen ob du Probleme bei der Erdung hast.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. September 2015)

Hast du mal probeweise einen anderen Lüfter probiert bzw deinen Lüfter an einem anderen Anschluss?


----------



## Abductee (27. September 2015)

Das Bios ist aktuell?
Bios-Reset schon probiert?


----------



## D--K (23. Oktober 2015)

Tut mir leid das ich nicht früher geantwortet habe, ich hatte es einfach aufgegeben weil nichts funktioniert hatt.

Das Bios ist aktuell und ein Reset hat auch nicht geholfen.
Einen anderen Lüfter zum testen besitze ich gar nicht, des wegen fällt das weg.

Ich habe das Problem jetzt einfach damit gelöst das ich den CPU-Lüfter im Bios zu "DC-Mode" gewechselt habe und ein halbwegs leises lüfterprofil benütze.
Danke für die freundliche Hilfe von allen.


----------

